# There is not enough free memory to run this program...



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

Lately I keep getting this message all the time. I am not sure why all of a sudden it's doing this but need help in fixing it. Do i need more memory? I am clueless whith this kind of stuff so your help is appreciated!

Also i sometimes get the message:The system is dangerously low in resources...

I know i have an old computer with windows 98 but other than that i can't tell you any specifics as i have no clue. anything you need to know i'll be glad to answer if i can.

Thanks so much for your time, i'm blushing at how computer illiterate i really am!

Dena


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Morning Danbear,



> I know i have an old computer with windows 98 but other than that i can't tell you any specifics as i have no clue. anything you need to know i'll be glad to answer if i can.


It could be that you are just running out of space!! Just to start with if you go to this site and download the Belarc Advisor it will do a quick scan of your PC and give you all the info that anyone asks for about your system.

That way there will be know blushing required as you confidently state, when asked, that you're running W98 with 28M of Ram.. 

Once you have the info, could you tell us how much RAM you have, how big the hard drive/s is/are. If you click on the *My Computer* icon on the desktop, and where it shows the hard drive letter, right click on it. Click on *Properties* and see how much of the disk/s is free, and let us know that info as well.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Denabear:

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab).

How many items are listed there and how many of them are checked?

Other than ScanRegistry, SystemTray, and your antivirus program(if you have one), most of these items can be unchecked and kept from running in the background.

A bloated startup load will eat up system resources big-time, plus the fact that it causes several other problems.

You might read my article, "MSCONFIG - Reduce The Startup Load", to get a better understanding of what I'm saying.

Your computer should also have at least 128 MB of RAM to run properly.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by e-liam:_
> *
> could you tell us how much RAM you have, how big the hard drive/s is/are. If you click on the My Computer icon on the desktop, and where it shows the hard drive letter, right click on it. Click on Properties and see how much of the disk/s is free, and let us know that info as well.
> 
> ...


Liam,
This is what i found out from running the Belarc Advisor:
Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) Dell Computer Corporation L433cx 
Asset Tag: EIM10 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
433 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation CA810E AAA01025-305
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. A14 09/05/2001 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
10.22 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
6.24 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LG CD-RW CED-8120B [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Maxtor 51024U2 [Hard drive] (10.24 GB) -- drive 0 318 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 64 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 256 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 10.22 GB 6.24 GB free 

Guess you didn't need all that but better safe than sorry! Also My computer says 3.70GB used and 5.80GB free for Drive C:

Hope this is what you wanted/needed! 
Dena


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flavallee:_
> *
> Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab).
> 
> ...


It has 38 items listed and out of that 17 are checked. the checked ones are:
WEBCAMRT.EXE
MSMSGS
CBC Home Delivery Test
LVComs
Stillmanage Monitor
System Tray
LoadPowerProfile
NAV Agent
Quicktime Task
TKBellExe
QD FastandSafe
SchedulingAgent
Scriptblocking
CSINJECT.EXE
Sym Tray-Norton System Works
True Vector
ZoneAlarm

I am going to go and read your article right now!


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

Still in need of help solving this problem!!

Thanks


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I notice you use ZoneAlarm.

When I used it on an older system, if I had the system running for a good while, I would get the same error.

Try using a different firewall or just try restarting your system and turning ZoneAlarm off at start up (just don't connect to the net). Let the computer run a while and see if this fixes it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Denabear:

Your problem stems from too much starting at boot time.

Use this site to identify each program, and to determine if it needs to be there.

If there are any you can't identify, post back.

BTW I don't think ZA is the cause.


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

i unchecked the ones i could so now there are 11 programs checked in startup. 

Guess we'll see if that helps or not. I'll get back in a few days to let u all know!


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

well, it didn't help. so i tried shutting off zonealarm & that seems to have stopped the free memory problem.

So now what should i do? just remove zonealarm all together? If so what firewall would you all recomend(single mom=need free) or should i just stick with zonealarm and deal with it?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You need a firewall. There are a few other free ones out there.

Try this one...

http://www.agnitum.com/download/outpostfree.html


----------

